# Picked up some zebra wood



## Pie (Aug 27, 2022)

And i think one could make some pretty cool stuff with it. 








This one might end up looking nice, as long as I don’t bung it up. It’s a heck of a lot harder than the scrap wood I’ve been using.. I can taste the incoming challenge


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 27, 2022)

Got any plans for it yet? Handles? A block or a rack? I have 2 pieces as well that may become handles one day.


----------



## Pie (Aug 27, 2022)

Ericfg said:


> Got any plans for it yet? Handles? A block or a rack? I have 2 pieces as well that may become handles one day.


The whole plank is going to be used for stone bases. I’ve got a few that either legitimately need bases and another couple that deserve something nice. I can probably get 4 and some narrow scrap out of it, which I’m hoping eventually I can try a handle from. 

It’s all being done by chisel, kiridashi and sandpaper so progress is painfully slow but man it’s fun!


----------



## deltaplex (Aug 27, 2022)

Post a WIP if you can, please.


----------



## Pie (Aug 30, 2022)

Final cuts (crooked af) and some sandpaper shaping done. Jeeeez this wood is hard. I need a dai in the worst way. Looked up how to make one and I’ve got roughly a 0% chance of success. 







Also cut in the rough recess to get started. The fit is miles off but there’s some scuffing and scrubbing around the edges that will get cleaned up. Next step a bunch of stock removal and fit testing. It ain’t pretty. This took about an hour holding it in my lap trying not to chisel myself again.

If I crazy mess this up, this turns into the bottom and i try again on the other side. Or just forget the recess.


----------



## Pie (Aug 30, 2022)

Also this happened 🫠. It’s gonna be weird as hell after fixing..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 30, 2022)

Chisels.


----------



## Pie (Sep 4, 2022)

Some progress on the recess. 







The stone fits, although at a poor angle. 

Some more removal to be done. Hopefully it’s a little easier now that I’ve sort of figured out how to actually use a chisel. 




The fit is comfortable, with some adjustment likely needed when it sits down properly.


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 29, 2022)

One thing I definitely suggest is either buy, or make a router plane. You can buy them fairly cheap if you're not getting a top of the line model. If you're interested in making one, look up Paul sellers router plane. He has a good tutorial on it.


----------



## Pie (Sep 30, 2022)

This is a good idea. Gotta take a look at one at Lee valley or something, get an idea of how it works. 

Im paused on this project right now, I have to decide what I want to do with the top.. round it off like all the other ones or put a bevel on it, if that then thin or wide.. For sure need some sort of rig to do the bevels.


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 30, 2022)

Pie said:


> This is a good idea. Gotta take a look at one at Lee valley or something, get an idea of how it works.
> 
> Im paused on this project right now, I have to decide what I want to do with the top.. round it off like all the other ones or put a bevel on it, if that then thin or wide.. For sure need some sort of rig to do the bevels.


Again. That Paul sellers video. Will give you a good look at it. Or look up rex Kruger router plane. I'm pretty sure he has one. His videos are great. Easy to digest, and very informal.

I honestly learned a lot watching rex Kruger.


----------

